# SNOW PLOW EQUIPMENT OPERATORS/TRUCK DRIVERS/SHOVEL CREWS/OWNER OPERATORS



## canetesnow (Oct 2, 2015)

SNOW PLOW EQUIPMENT OPERATIOS/TRUCK DRIVERS/SHOVEL CREWS/OWNER OPERATORS

Location - North and Central NJ

Canete Snow Management is currently hiring experienced seasonal employees and owner operators for the upcoming winter season. We have the following positions available: Snow plow and salt truck drivers (both CDL and non-CDL), heavy equipment operators, sidewalk crew leader, sidewalk crew labor and site inspectors.

Must have reliable transportation to get to the yard or site during a winter weather event. 
Must be able to work long hours in the cold.

Competitive wage

Please apply online at http://www.canete.com/careers.html


----------

